# "Are female orgasms a 'bonus'"?



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Interesting article in CNN... Don't really have any thoughts right now on this, but thought I'd share.

There were 21 theories studied and the three the article outlines are as follows:

· One such theory involves “pair bonding,” the idea that orgasm bonds a couple emotionally so that they’re more likely to pursue parenthood.

· Another theory states that female orgasm is a part of mate selection: A woman will choose her mate based on his ability to bring her to climax.

· And a third main theory involves the belief that the contractions of female orgasm will draw sperm up the reproductive tract and into the uterus.

In her book, Lloyd argues that studies show that the vast majority of women do not experience orgasm as a result of intercourse alone, or do so inconsistently, so how could the female orgasm be an adaptation? If the female orgasm, like the male orgasm, was essential to the propagation of humanity, wouldn’t it need to occur consistently via sexual intercourse?

Full article here...

Are female orgasms a 'bonus'? – The Chart - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

They are the loch ness monster.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

they had a show on Discovery about a month ago about this-

found a 2 minute clip, maybe it can be found online somewhere

Curiosity: Reproduction : Video : Discovery Channel


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Ahhh, I see. A "performance bonus"


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Personally I think the theory that a woman will choose her mate based on his ability to bring her to climax is BS, otherwise I'd be married to my first ever vibrator


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

^ What she said. RIP BOB. But in all seriousness it may be a bonus but definitely not a must for any situation. I'll read the article and watch the clip..


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Not a bonus. A prerequisite.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I think they probably are a 'bonus,' yes. Certainly they are unnecessary.


----------



## nice_cheryl (Oct 15, 2011)

Orgasms are a right, not a bonus!!!


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

its the same reason babies are cute, soft, and cuddly. They are such a PITA and so disruptive, if they didnt have some appeal then who the hell would do it, over and over again? If sex didnt feel good we wouldnt do it. It would be just another chore. You need women to want to have sex and often so we increase the chances of getting pregnant.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

janesmith, I agree with you BUT orgasms may not be the main reason women have sex. A rather large percentage of married women admit they've never even had one, yet they have sex. So an orgasm is not required for sex, procreation, marriage, relationship, etc. 

On the other hand, maybe someone could argue that orgasms ARE the main reason that men have sex. (I'm not one; I don't know.)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Orgasms are a right


That's how the missus feels, hence she never lets me go until she's fully satisfied. If I don't perform to satisfaction I can't go do whatever I need to do - like WORK FFS! DARN IT WOMAN!!! Thankfully she has limited her demands (at least with the timings) recently.

And I have been sleeping better without thinking "Crap, got to deal with her first thing in the morning"


----------



## tamara24 (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't know, but I think it is just an important as a male having an orgasm. In factt, if I do not have an orgasm, the hubby is dissapointed more so than I. I think it enhances the pleasure for both of us. I would saay that at least 98% of the time,he brings me to an orgasm during sex and I don't think that I would enjoy it as much if. I didn't. The other two percent of the time, that I don't it isn't necessarily the hubby's fault, it usually means that there is a kid on the other side of the door pounding on it and wanting to come snuggle or the dogs keep scratching at the door.

I was a virgin when I met my hubby but if we were ever to split, I don't think I could stay with a man that couldn't pleasure me in that way. It is too much fun!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Sometimes they almost seem like a bonus, considering how hard it can be to have one at times.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You'd have to ask the wife but she probably doesn't understand the question or know what they are.


----------

